# Amazon Man



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

So as most know I have a problem in my A and its been a tough week. So I get this so called Care Package in the mail from Amazon, well turns out Amazon now sends cigars to those who order Cream for shingles. Oh and they also send dividers for cigar drawers to perfectly fit your specific cigar cooler.

So all pun aside @TxColt decides I need a care package to cheer me up and that's exactly what it did. You're kindness, thoughtfulness and generosity is top shelf Rob. Now please tell me you really didn't send a Bidet did you! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Fantastic line up there!! Great hit. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

Glad it made it to you brother. Just hope it gets your mind off your rear for a bit!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Pile of tasty sticks there!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

I'd call that quite the care package, indeed. @TxColt did a heck of job there!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow! A hit like that could cause shingles.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Wow! A hit like that could cause shingles.


Too soon? :vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@TxColt
Rob, you're a good man. I expect nothing less from a Texan. Good shooting, brother.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words. Just giving back to the community that has helped me so much. Hated knowing the misery that Charlie was going to have to endure over there.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Nicely done @TxColt.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

In Texas....Go Big or Go Home...Nice Hit !!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! That oughta make you feel a little bit better!


----------

